# Beans and Rice...



## lo6xzm (Aug 23, 2006)

I switched over to beans and rice as a primary staple last November and droped 7 lbs and 1 pants size without exercise. I would encourage anyone to take the plunge. There are many tasty dishes that can be made with high fiber and low fat. 

cheers,
rs


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd weigh 300 pounds if that was my diet. My body doesn't work like that.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

everyone is different. 
it's more about how much you eat (calories) compared with how much you burn.
you can eat anything, as long as you burn more than you take in, and you will lose weight, unless you have a physical problem of some kind.


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

okgoatgal2 said:


> everyone is different.
> it's more about how much you eat (calories) compared with how much you burn.
> you can eat anything, as long as you burn more than you take in, and you will lose weight, unless you have a physical problem of some kind.


Perhaps its true. The balance of calories in the body is an important aspect that establishes healthy conditions in the body. 
It is good to habituate regular mild exercises such as walking even if you are balanced in calories. Switching to high fiber and low calorie foods is always suggestible to control body weight.

_________________

Acai weight loss


----------

